# Hand-coloring stuff



## JamesD (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm looking to try hand coloring.  I've searched the threads for info on getting started with the technique, but not found anything.

So, what would various people recommend for someone getting started in the process?  I'm pretty detail-oriented, and exacting processes don't bother me much (I kinda like them, in fact) so I'd rather go with whatever technique will give me the best results, even if it's more difficult.  But then, of course, the budget is limited.

And, Terri might like to know, I'm planning to try this with HIE as soon as I can get a good IR filter.  The Red #25 isn't cutting it.  Of course, I may have to wait til spring, with all the leaves falling off the trees and the grass turning brown... but whatevers.  I'll be trying it with my pinhole and other paper negative prints, too.

So, advice, anyone?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 4, 2006)

Dont do it lol..... just kidding.... It isnt that hard though I know some of them look terribly difficult.  It's mostly a hank of hair and piece of iron oxide but god I am sooooo optimistic.


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, all right. :razz:

I wasn't going to publish this just yet, and it may disappear after you've seen it, but just for you, James.... You might find it a bit wordy. Apologies in advance. 

Introduction to Hand Coloring




> It's mostly a hank of hair and piece of iron oxide but god I am sooooo optimistic.


 You _know_ not to listen to Charlie, right??


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 5, 2006)

hell terri everybody knows that.

and its sable hair and iron oxide


----------



## JamesD (Nov 5, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, all right. :razz:
> 
> I wasn't going to publish this just yet, and it may disappear after you've seen it, but just for you, James.... You might find it a bit wordy. Apologies in advance.
> 
> Introduction to Hand Coloring




Terri....



YOU ROCK!! :hail: :cheer:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 5, 2006)

I've done some interesting hand coloring with Tombow brush markers. The key to getting good results with this method is to purchase several of the colorless blender pens. Dedicate one colorless pen to be used to wet the area to be colored. Then to add minute amounts of the pigmented color and blend in quickly with another colorless blender that is dedicated to a color family, one for blending reds and pinks, one for yellows, one for blues and purples, and one for greens or something like that. The colors are sheer and sink into the emulsion as they dry instead of sitting on the top like the oil base colors. One advantage besides being tranparent is that colors can be quite vibrant to the point of being wild sort of like florescent highlighters...which by the way blend quite well with the colorless blenders.

Of course one must practice to get good results. But with test strips and not quite so perfect prints most printers will have adequate substraight to work on.

I'll try to dig up some of my examples. Its been a few years and a move since I was working with this method of coloring...I'm not exactly sure where those portfolios are right now.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 6, 2006)

On Terri's piece, I say "Bravo!" Again, with feeling and gusto, "Bravo Terri!"

If you have any other articles like that lying around, please -- pretty please -- publish them.  My Lady has started eyeing our set of Marshall's.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2006)

Windy, it sounds very interesting! These kinds of markers are definitely more vibrant in color than the oils. I don't recommend them for beginners since (usually) they have to be used with great caution, as they are permanent markers and can't be removed with the same ease as oils or pastels. 

James, thanks.  I hope this helps. This is basically my workshop lecture, and my students also had the benefit of seeing a demonstration before I turned them loose.  There's no substitute for that except lots of practice. Just be patient with yourself - and don't be afraid to wipe a print clean and start over if you're not satisfied. Have a pile of prints ready to go when you want to sit down to try it. Try to label them as "portrait" or "landscape" etc., so you can stick with a theme while you get the hang of using the oils.

Give me a shout if I can help with anything! It's a skill worth learning.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> These kinds of markers are definitely more vibrant in color than the oils. I don't recommend them for beginners since (usually) they have to be used with great caution, as they are permanent markers and can't be removed with the same ease as oils or pastels.


 
I figured if a person is here at this board they have the moxie and creative juices enough to take the challenge. But with the erration on the side of caution.... hence, the pile of imperfect prints to practice on. 
I tried this method before I actually ever tried hand tinting and coloring with oils. Of course that is probably why I am not in education. It wouldn't be a good fit despite my high regaurd for the profession.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm sure we're on the same page. No teacher worth his salt would tell a student not to experiment. I love all mediums available for hand coloring - my only comment was that some are easier for beginners, for various reasons.


----------

